# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Libra ne internet

## benseven11

Double your Dating(Ky liber eshte vetem per meshkuj)
http://sr2.mytempdir.com/87926
password  www.avaxhome.ru
--
http://rapidshare.de/files/3139786/w...Women.rar.html -edhe ky liber eshte per cunat -
password  www.avaxhome.ru Dy librave me lart mos i besoni qorrazi,libri dhe realiteti jane diferente
--
Emotional Design(Why we love and hate everyday things)
http://www.qfile.de/dl/97843/Emotion...hings.rar.html
--
fjalor i zhargonit te gjuhes amerikane te perditshme
http://rapidshare.de/files/3132769/D...sions.rar.html
Liber me idioma US
http://rapidshare.de/files/3132525/A...onary.rar.html

----------


## citizen insane

ketu ka ca libra interesante nga kerouac, bukowski, murakami, woody allen, etj....

http://yanko.lib.ru/books/lit/

----------


## benseven11

Mafia Italiane ne amerike-Familjet me te njohura,aktiviteti historia
http://dl2.rapidshare.de/files/32843...4764/T.M.E.rar 400 faqe
password www.AvaxHome.ru

----------


## kurkushi

> Double your Dating(Ky liber eshte vetem per meshkuj)
> http://sr2.mytempdir.com/87926
> password  www.avaxhome.ru
> --
> http://rapidshare.de/files/3139786/w...Women.rar.html -edhe ky liber eshte per cunat -
> password  www.avaxhome.ru Dy librave me lart mos i besoni qorrazi,libri dhe realiteti jane diferente
> --
> Emotional Design(Why we love and hate everyday things)
> http://www.qfile.de/dl/97843/Emotion...hings.rar.html
> ...


Po pse nuk gjeni gjëra falas për forumin por i sillni të tilla ku njeriu detyrohet çdokund të anëtarësohet me lek???Shumica e Forumistave janë nxënës dhe studentë!

----------


## benseven11

Ato libra  qe postoj une jane te gjitha falas.Jane koleksioni im i librave.I ke falas,pa merak,vetem futi paswordin dhe i lexon. Nje liber tjeter
Pushteti policor dhe te drejtat qytetare http://www.megaupload.com/?d=35V5FJQ9

----------


## benseven11

Historia sekrete e Amerikes
http://www.qfile.de/dl/112738/sehous.rar.html
Klik ne Free buton,ne faqern tjeter do te jepet linku.E shkarkon,e hap dhe fut kete
fjalekalim www.AvaxHome.ru

----------


## benseven11

Agenda-Sekretet me te medha ne politike
http://dl3.rapidshare.de/files/33112...est.Secret.pdf

----------


## citizen insane

letersi, letersi letersi, 

bashkekohore pergjithesisht

hxxp://www.hotmix.narod.ru/english/lib.html

(tek adresa zevendesoni hxxp me http)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ok tashi kom i pytje di gjo njeri ku mund te lexoj libra dmth online pas shku pa i ble ose pa i mor ka liraria. 
e ka pas bo i shoqja ime vjet ishte nice perderisa ajo mi printonte po tashi nuk di ku me i gjet vet, mesa mka thon i bonte search ka kazaa un e provova me limewire dhe mdolen vetem 2 ene ato nuk ishin te plota.

----------


## Leila

www.pinkmonkey.com, shko tek DIGITAL LIBRARY (shkurt fare kliko ketu -- http://www.pinkmonkey.com/dl/all.asp)

----------


## oiseau en vol

Libra falas ? Eh mire, di une nje adrese por nuk e di sa pune ju kryen...

http://www.wordtheque.com

dhe ketu ke libra ne shume e shume gjuhe te botes, edhe ne zulu po deshe...

por, mos prit te gjesh libra te kohes se fundit se nuk u be deti kos...

----------


## Sharmja

25 mije libra online 
http://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/

18 mije e-libra
http://www.gutenberg.org/

The internet public library 
http://www.ipl.org/div/books/

The library of Congress per studiuesit 
http://www.loc.gov/rr/

Libra mjekesore
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=books

----------


## LononEri

Eshte edhe faqja e project gutenberg. Aty ka me shume libra klasike qe ju ka skaduar licenca e te drejtave te autorit. Shume interesante dhe 100% legale:

http://www.gutenberg.org/

----------

